# Ys98J question --- shear bolts and fuses



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi
Apologies in advance for what you'll probably regard as stupid questions....

1. My manual tells me how and where to replace shear bolts but doesnt say how many there are.... I'm thinking there are 2? Correct?

2. Also, how do you know if your fuse is blown? Meaning, what exactly stops working when the/a fuse blows? My chute will not turn from side to side and I'm wondering if it's a fuse, or some other issue?

Thank you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Does your owner's manual address these issues?


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

No, the manual merely says how and where to install the fuse.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

why not just pull the fuse and test it ?


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, we're in the midst of a raging blizzard and I would have troubleshoot this outside since dont have a garage.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

My machine has four augers thus four pins, one pin per auger. You probably recieved two shear pins with your Manual. They are spares. Your Machine most likely uses four of them. Easy enough to figure out, just take a look. As far as your fuses are concerned, if its too much of a hassle to get out there to look I would call tech support and ask them for the location and the color of the fuse that controls your chute, this will give you the amp value of the blown fuse. (should be a diagram in your manual though if you machine requires them) pick up some spares and replace it before using.

You can tell if the fuse is bad by holding it up to the light and inspecting it. If the metal inside the fuse has a break in it then the fuse is blown and has to be replaced.

P.S. if you are keeping your machine outdoors under a cover make sure your auger does not freeze up on you. You don't want that. A frozen auger will chew up a belt in no time.
.
By the way, what is a YS98J ?
.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

snoopy152 said:


> Well, we're in the midst of a raging blizzard and I would have troubleshoot this outside since dont have a garage.


Bad time to have issues in St. John's NL right now! My folks live there and they have no power and the house is pretty much drifted in. I have the 624 and have no idea if yours has similarities to it, but there are four auger shear pins and one in the impeller (which is a different style). 

So far as I can tell there is only one 20 amp fuse, and one spare included. If you go to the Yamaha specific forum and look at "coby7" thread on the 624 you will find a link to the shop manual for the 624. The fuse does link to control of the shoot direction but there is also a troubleshooting guide that includes several potential issues that would prevent the shoot from turning.

Good luck and stay safe on that god forsaken island! I heard they brought a woman in labour to the hospital on a snowmobile!!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow, good info Shed Life - good on ya.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

ShedLife said:


> Bad time to have issues in St. John's NL right now! My folks live there and they have no power and the house is pretty much drifted in. I have the 624 and have no idea if yours has similarities to it, but there are four auger shear pins and one in the impeller (which is a different style).
> 
> So far as I can tell there is only one 20 amp fuse, and one spare included. If you go to the Yamaha specific forum and look at "coby7" thread on the 624 you will find a link to the shop manual for the 624. The fuse does link to control of the shoot direction but there is also a troubleshooting guide that includes several potential issues that would prevent the shoot from turning.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check to see if there is a spare fuse.... I'M thinming it mignt be a wiring issue as i replaced a wire harness that controls the chute last year... The manual is is useless for troublesnooting.... though I'll have a look at Colby's post as he is pretty knowledgeable.
For the benefit of of American friends (since we're metric up here), winds are blowing about 90+ mph and snow accumulations about 32 inches and counting.... Its not over yet.... we're going on about 30 hr of this weather now. Never see anything quite like this in my lifetime.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I double posted somehow


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

BlowerMods1 said:


> By the way, what is a YS98J ?


 He must have meant YS928J.

If your light works it's not the fuse because they are on the same circuit. It is probably the connector at the joystick. Always thought that was a bad choice of connector to leave out in the weather. It isn't sealed. Next time you work on this problem add dielectric grease to the pins to limit corrosion from building up inside.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> He must have meant YS928J.
> 
> If your light works it's not the fuse because they are on the same circuit. It is probably the connector at the joystick. Always thought that was a bad choice of connector to leave out in the weather. It isn't sealed. Next time you work on this problem add dielectric grease to the pins to limit corrosion from building up inside.


Thanks Colby... Sorry yes it is a ys928j.... I agree entirely, Yamaha should better protect electrical wires and connections. I bought a new chute electrical cable last year and installed it, only to discover that the end that plugs into the chute motor was incompatible fit. The Yamaha dealer gave me the wrong cable!!.. So i had to cut the end connector off the old cable and connect it to the new cable. It worked, but i waw pissed that i had to cut a new cable. Thanks for the tips,.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe it was a revised version with a better connector that you got. Yamaha is usually quick to correct a bad design. They should have sent you the mating connector in this case.
I almost replaced the connectors with GM weather sealed connectors when I saw these, but soaked them in dielectric grease in hopes the EOD salt would not damage it, so far so good this is the 6th winter. I still have the sealed connectors I ordered back then in case.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Hope everything goes well in your Armageddon!!!!
Here, we're on standby to standby for imminent snowfall of 3-5 inches.....That it????


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Hope everything goes well in your Armageddon!!!!
Here, we're on standby to standby for imminent snowfall of 3-5 inches...Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!!!...That it????


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

penna stogey said:


> Hope everything goes well in your Armageddon!!!!
> 
> Here, we're on standby to standby for imminent snowfall of 3-5 inches...***...That it????


This is a photo from my parents house. There are two cars across the street.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

snoopy152 said:


> Thanks, I'll check to see if there is a spare fuse.... I'M thinming it mignt be a wiring issue as i replaced a wire harness that controls the chute last year... The manual is is useless for troublesnooting.... though I'll have a look at Colby's post as he is pretty knowledgeable.
> For the benefit of of American friends (since we're metric up here), winds are blowing about 90+ mph and snow accumulations about 32 inches and counting.... Its not over yet.... we're going on about 30 hr of this weather now. Never see anything quite like this in my lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.



Sounds like Thompson Pass over by the Oil Port Terminal. We get higher winds out of the mountains but never with snow, let alone that much.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

FMATT (f- me all to tears) - I wish I was there, I would be in hog heaven (and mine runs!) 

That is a **** pile of a lot of snow let alone with Wind.

This is where the Yamaha sold like crazy - tends to winds as well as its at the bottom of a 3500 ft pass (aforementioned Thompson) 



> According to the Weather Channel and NOAA, Valdez is the snowiest city in the United States, with an average of almost 300 inches per year. There have been more than 100 inches of snow in five separate months (not all in the same year).[10] [11]



I would have 3 Snow Blowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

@snoopy152 Great pics! 

Interesting that the snow isn’t as thick on the roofs as it is one the ground. Are your attics warm areas? Or is there heated “living space” directly under the roof?

For comparison, here the snow is usually as thick on roofs as it is on the ground. Insulation is usually on the floor of the attic, so the attic space is a similar temperature to outside. That stops the snow on the roof from melting. The exceptions are usually older houses, with poor insulation, and they have little to no snow on the roof.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Lunta said:


> @snoopy152 Great pics!
> 
> Interesting that the snow isn’t as thick on the roofs as it is one the ground. Are your attics warm areas? Or is there heated “living space” directly under the roof?
> 
> For comparison, here the snow is usually as thick on roofs as it is on the ground. Insulation is usually on the floor of the attic, so the attic space is a similar temperature to outside. That stops the snow on the roof from melting. The exceptions are usually older houses, with poor insulation, and they have little to no snow on the roof.


The snow is not on roofs becuase the winds were blowing 90 mph, so it won't sit on roofs.Typically the winds blows hard here on good day.:wink2:


----------

